# wavy coat



## carencarcia (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello. I have a 2 year old maltese. I brush her everyday, but she gets matted so easily. Her hair is fluffy, kind of cottony texture. I've tried Buddy wash and rinse, but it doesn't seem to work. I don't know if her hair is dry and needs moisture, or if her hair is meant to be like that no matter what. Can anyone recommend any good products for unruly, easy to tangle hair? Is Pure Paws or John Paul any good?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo's hair is wavy also. The hair on his head and tail are silky though. I think if the coat is naturally wavy there really is nothing that will change that, at least I haven't found it.
Good Luck :biggrin:


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi there - 
Reillie's hair was getting bad mats and I changed shampoo and conditioner and it worked like a charm! I had read on here to use Herbal Essence Drama Clean (in the green bottles so I ran to the local Wal-Mart, came home, washed her and it was like magic - no kidding! Plus I can use it too!
It smells great as well. 
I had tried Panteen, it made bad mats, I tried some others as well, nothing worked like Drama Clean. 
Unfortunately it may be a trial process, but I think when you find the Right one, you will see a dramatic difference. 


P.S. i also washed her in the Aussie 'moisture shampoo and conditioner' the other day and had great results from that as well and I have seen where others us Dove in the yellow bottle. 
Good Luck!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Mar 31 2009, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754240


> Hi there -
> Reillie's hair was getting bad mats and I changed shampoo and conditioner and it worked like a charm! I had read on here to use Herbal Essence Drama Clean (in the green bottles so I ran to the local Wal-Mart, came home, washed her and it was like magic - no kidding! Plus I can use it too!
> It smells great as well.
> I had tried Panteen, it made bad mats, I tried some others as well, nothing worked like Drama Clean.
> ...


Gigi uses Aussie moisture shampoo and condition! It works like a charm, our wonderful breeder told us to use that! And Gigi only had matts when the coat change at 6 months old


----------



## Charlottes mum (Sep 8, 2008)

Charlotte also has very fuzzy thin hair, but lots of it, and I will try the aussie moisture shampoo. Ever since her coat was cut off after coming out of quarantine she seems to have very thick fur which knots really easily


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

I recently have been using Bio-Groom Silk Creme Rinse Conditioner and I have seen a big improvement in Madden's coat.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 31 2009, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754242


> QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Mar 31 2009, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754240





> Hi there -
> Reillie's hair was getting bad mats and I changed shampoo and conditioner and it worked like a charm! I had read on here to use Herbal Essence Drama Clean (in the green bottles so I ran to the local Wal-Mart, came home, washed her and it was like magic - no kidding! Plus I can use it too!
> It smells great as well.
> I had tried Panteen, it made bad mats, I tried some others as well, nothing worked like Drama Clean.
> ...


Gigi uses Aussie moisture shampoo and condition! It works like a charm, our wonderful breeder told us to use that! And Gigi only had matts when the coat change at 6 months old 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gigi's hair is so beautiful! 
I suppose each baby's hair is different, but the doggie shampoos (and panteen) made Reillie soft, but only for a few hours - by he next day - she was in mats, BAD. Since the change to 'human products' NO problems, at all!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Mar 31 2009, 04:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754497


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Mar 31 2009, 07:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754242





> QUOTE (Reillies_mom @ Mar 31 2009, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=754240





> Hi there -
> Reillie's hair was getting bad mats and I changed shampoo and conditioner and it worked like a charm! I had read on here to use Herbal Essence Drama Clean (in the green bottles so I ran to the local Wal-Mart, came home, washed her and it was like magic - no kidding! Plus I can use it too!
> It smells great as well.
> I had tried Panteen, it made bad mats, I tried some others as well, nothing worked like Drama Clean.
> ...


Gigi uses Aussie moisture shampoo and condition! It works like a charm, our wonderful breeder told us to use that! And Gigi only had matts when the coat change at 6 months old 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Gigi's hair is so beautiful! 
I suppose each baby's hair is different, but the doggie shampoos (and panteen) made Reillie soft, but only for a few hours - by he next day - she was in mats, BAD. Since the change to 'human products' NO problems, at all!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks and that's great! Your Reillie is adorable as well


----------



## Pamspamcayla (Feb 12, 2009)

I use Johnson's Baby Shampoo with conditioner and that works pretty well. I do keep Casper's hair in a puppy cut though so I wouldn't be a good person to ask about matting.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Human baby shampoo is very drying, so I do not recommend using it routinely unless your dog has an oily skin condition.


----------



## carencarcia (Jan 23, 2009)

Thankyou for your input! I'll try the products slowly. I wonder if the reason why *drama clean* is a good one is because it seems like a purifying shampoo. I know the coat need moisture as well, but I also heard that purifying shampoos strip all the build-up in the hair. Build-up or too much moisture can leave a film and mats as well.


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

QUOTE (carencarcia @ Apr 2 2009, 08:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756216


> Thankyou for your input! I'll try the products slowly. I wonder if the reason why *drama clean* is a good one is because it seems like a purifying shampoo. I know the coat need moisture as well, but I also heard that purifying shampoos strip all the build-up in the hair. Build-up or too much moisture can leave a film and mats as well.[/B]


To be honest w/ you - IF I remember correctly - one person said that they show maltese and alternate between drama clean and Dove Go Gresh in the yellow bottle....but not sure how often they shampoo........so alternate the drama clean w/ something else.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Pamspamcayla @ Apr 1 2009, 02:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755067


> I use Johnson's Baby Shampoo with conditioner and that works pretty well. I do keep Casper's hair in a puppy cut though so I wouldn't be a good person to ask about matting.[/B]


Baby shampoo was made to remove cradle cap. It is really strong so it can remove the white stuff that comes on a baby's head. Most babies have oily heads. This comes directly from my hair dresser.

If you were using this because of worry about the shampoo getting in the eyes there are plenty of toddler and up products that probably would not be so harsh.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

JMM/Jackie introduced me to Absolutely Natural shampoo years ago on another forum and I haven't used anything else on Lady's face since. 

http://estore.websitepros.com/1449940/Detail.bok?no=1

Johnson's Baby shampoo is so harsh, it will dry the coat out.


----------



## carencarcia (Jan 23, 2009)

QUOTE (JMM @ Apr 1 2009, 02:46 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=755078


> Human baby shampoo is very drying, so I do not recommend using it routinely unless your dog has an oily skin condition.[/B]


What do you use on your baby's hair?


----------



## chico (Mar 4, 2007)

i usually use the christensen products on Chico, but i just recently tried the John Paul stuff, and that seems to work reallllllllllllly good as well.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756236


> JMM/Jackie introduced me to Absolutely Natural shampoo years ago on another forum and I haven't used anything else on Lady's face since.
> 
> http://estore.websitepros.com/1449940/Detail.bok?no=1
> 
> Johnson's Baby shampoo is so harsh, it will dry the coat out.[/B]


I don't mean to hijack the thread, but do you only use this on Lady's *face*? If so, why? Just wondering as Midis' tear stains seem to be getting worse (as well as our people allergies have been worse for the last year, so maybe that is the explanation). Anyway, I've been using Bio-Groom Super White Shampoo diluted about 4:1 for his body, but straight, not diluted, on his snout/face only (it's tearless, also). Still, he's gotten some bad stains under his eyes. I just wondered if you used the above product only on the face, and if so, if tear stains were the reason.

Thanks!
Cyndi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Apr 3 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756903


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756236





> JMM/Jackie introduced me to Absolutely Natural shampoo years ago on another forum and I haven't used anything else on Lady's face since.
> 
> http://estore.websitepros.com/1449940/Detail.bok?no=1
> 
> Johnson's Baby shampoo is so harsh, it will dry the coat out.[/B]


I don't mean to hijack the thread, but do you only use this on Lady's *face*? If so, why? Just wondering as Midis' tear stains seem to be getting worse (as well as our people allergies have been worse for the last year, so maybe that is the explanation). Anyway, I've been using Bio-Groom Super White Shampoo diluted about 4:1 for his body, but straight, not diluted, on his snout/face only (it's tearless, also). Still, he's gotten some bad stains under his eyes. I just wondered if you used the above product only on the face, and if so, if tear stains were the reason.

Thanks!
Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

I mostly use it on Lady's face because it's tearless. I've got tons of other shampoos that aren't that I use on her body.

It cleans really well and rinses out quickly, another big plus for her face. She gets a lot of tearing in her right eye because of the dry eye, so I try to wash her face at least every other day. I keep the shampoo in a squirt bottle and use a mustard bottle for water and it takes less than a minute to put her in the sink and wash her face this way.

You could certainly use it all over Midis' body, though.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 09:43 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756908


> QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Apr 3 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756903





> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 2 2009, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756236





> JMM/Jackie introduced me to Absolutely Natural shampoo years ago on another forum and I haven't used anything else on Lady's face since.
> 
> http://estore.websitepros.com/1449940/Detail.bok?no=1
> 
> Johnson's Baby shampoo is so harsh, it will dry the coat out.[/B]


I don't mean to hijack the thread, but do you only use this on Lady's *face*? If so, why? Just wondering as Midis' tear stains seem to be getting worse (as well as our people allergies have been worse for the last year, so maybe that is the explanation). Anyway, I've been using Bio-Groom Super White Shampoo diluted about 4:1 for his body, but straight, not diluted, on his snout/face only (it's tearless, also). Still, he's gotten some bad stains under his eyes. I just wondered if you used the above product only on the face, and if so, if tear stains were the reason.

Thanks!
Cyndi
[/B][/QUOTE]

I mostly use it on Lady's face because it's tearless. I've got tons of other shampoos that aren't that I use on her body.

It cleans really well and rinses out quickly, another big plus for her face. She gets a lot of tearing in her right eye because of the dry eye, so I try to wash her face at least every other day. I keep the shampoo in a squirt bottle and use a mustard bottle for water and it takes less than a minute to put her in the sink and wash her face this way.

You could certainly use it all over Midis' body, though.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I'm pretty pleased with the shampoo I am using for his body, I am just not as diligent as I should be about his face, I guess. I also just pop him into the sink and he is very cooperative holding his head out over the other sink so that I can just wash his snout/face without involving his entire body. Problem, too, is that his snout hair wants to grow up toward his eyes, rather than down. When he was in full coat it wasn't so bad, I guess the length weighted it down, but now that I am keeping him in a puppy clip his snout hair wants to just pop straight up rather than down! Weird, huh? Anyway, I do my best to keep it down, and do wash his face once or twice a week; I think I just need to do more and more often.
Thanks for your feedback! 

Cyndi


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I use a plastic bib on Lady to keep her body dry.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Apr 3 2009, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756919


> I use a plastic bib on Lady to keep her body dry.[/B]


A baby bib? What a great idea, I will go bib shopping.  No more wet chests.Thanks Marj


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Sorry to hijack this thread, but I love the idea of baby bibs for face washings and someone else mentioned on another thread about using them when they eat - great idea, bib shopping for me!

Cyndi - have you tried an eye rinse for Midi, like collyrium that Jackie and Brit recommend frequently? That could help wash pollen and allergens from his eyes and reduce the tearing as well.

Also - watch for Jan's article on tear staining, she is writing it right now and looking for pix of tearstained babies for it (I posted her email address in another thread about this).

Now.... :back2topic: ...I have found that I had to try many shampoos & conditioners before I found one I liked for Stuart's coat. Like many others, I rotate different shampoos and conditioners regularly as well. Rinsing and rinsing even when you think they are all rinsed out seems to help the most with taming Stuart's coat.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I've tried a number of shampoos on Bonbon, and my current favorite is Maltese Secret (yes, sorry - from that OTHER site), and I always
slather her liberally in their conditioner, sometimes adding a little Fur Butter, bundle her in a towel and hold her for 5 to 10 minutes before
rinsing out. It's working well for me right now - Bonbon's coat is wavy on her body and silky on her head, legs and tail. I guess each of our
babies is different.  Oh, and I use the Spa on her face.


----------



## carencarcia (Jan 23, 2009)

QUOTE (Chico @ Apr 3 2009, 11:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=756520


> i usually use the christensen products on Chico, but i just recently tried the John Paul stuff, and that seems to work reallllllllllllly good as well.[/B]


I wanted 2 try John Paul. Do you use the shampoo and conditioner? I saw the detangler spray that I wanted to try. Have you used the spray?


----------

